# Support Group for Atheist for "Christian" Clergy???



## DMcFadden (May 1, 2012)

Just when you thought that you had heard it all, now we have support groups for atheist "Christian" clergy?

Religion News Service | Faith | Clergy & Congregations | For clergy, lost faith can lead to lost family, jobs



> BETHESDA, MD (RNS) As coming out parties go, this was a big one.
> 
> As the American Atheists convention here wound down in March, a woman with short dark hair and a dark suit took the stage. Standing under the projection of a large capital “A,” she told the crowd of several hundred that she was a pastor who, for the last several months, had been questioning her beliefs online under the pseudonym “Lynn.”
> 
> ...



A little Google work and you can even find several of her pre-coming out sermons on SermonCentral.com!

Daughter of a SBC pastor, she was a United Methodist.


----------



## arapahoepark (May 1, 2012)

I don't want to sound arrogant, but so far I have probably encountered more atheist jargon than her and have stood firm.
You just wonder if these people are extreme gullible or what....?


----------



## kappazei (May 1, 2012)

My friend's neighbour is an atheist and a clergyman. I just don't understand how these people get away without being de-frocked by their denominational leaders.


----------



## Mushroom (May 1, 2012)

arap said:


> You just wonder if these people are extreme gullible or what....?


Unregenerate seems more likely to be the problem.


----------



## DMcFadden (May 1, 2012)

I seriously wonder how people graduate from most mainline seminaries without becoming atheists.


----------

